# Betta UK Keepers



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Just wondering are there any other people on here from the UK?

I live in London  And looking to get a Betta soon.


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

Yup 

Down here in Torquay devon


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in the UK, too. From England  Howdy.


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Great to have some fellow UK members on here it seems a great forum 

Can i ask where do you both buy your Bettas from? In the lfs round here they either dont sell or just the normal blue or red


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

I get my bettas from independent aquatics stores (I've had three in my time so far, one passed away last month and the third was actually bought yesterday). Places like Pets at Home usually have the usual blue or red veiltails (if any bettas at all...) but if you can find an independent store local to you (there must be at least one somewhere in or around London) you may have better luck. Some people sell them on eBay but I really don't like the thought of fish being posted.


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Ive been looking on ebay and ive also found this website which has good reviews  , How is your new Betta? Got any pics of him?

http://www.finzntailz.co.uk/


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

What an interesting website... thanks for the link! It's nice to see online suppliers in the UK.

My new betta is doing well, thank you. He's got a fair few oddities including a short spine, 'compressed' fins, a dodgy ventral, a gill cover that doesn't 'sit' properly and signs that he had ammonia poisoning once in his life but here he is very healthy and active. He eats like a little pig -- but he refuses pellets so I give him Tetra brand Betta flakes, they have a whopping 48% protein unlike many other flakes (it seems many flakes have little nutritional value to them, which is a shame).

I only have a single photograph of him in which you can really see him...










I believe he is a double tail (er, lyretail) but it's hard to tell because he's very scrunched up in appearance, beautiful though. Not too keen on fingers!


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice betta mate, Really nice colours! And lots of plants in your tank 

Finz n Tailz do sell some really nice bettas i do think im going to order from then soon once i get a tank sorted. I think im going to buy a 30L nano tank, they look quite smart


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you, ohhh yes I'm a HUGE fan of planted tanks! Both of mine are planted -- Kaze's is only lightly planted now as he's an elderly boy and is struggling to move around the leaves.

The 30 litre sounds fantastic! Best of luck, I hope you can find the ideal betta for you!


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you, I think next Thursday when i get payed i will order one from ebay as there are a couple i like the look of. Then i will set it up and start to cycle it.

Bit worried though as i havent cycled a tank in ages!!


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds awesome! What kind of filter are you looking to use?


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Some actually come with a filter

I actually quite like this 40L bow front tank
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180996541496?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh that's very nice. The thing with the filters that come with tanks is that they are often too powerful for bettas to cope with; if they come with a spray bar attachment what you can do is fit that to it and point it towards a back corner of the tank, or wrap a sponge around it to reduce the filter flow without risking damaging the internal bits.


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok thanks, I didnt actually know that! I guess i will have to see whats it like otherwise i will buy another


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm Canadian not from the UK. LOL
But, you may want to consider buying off aquabid. You can get some really nice fish imported from Thailand on there. But be careful with imports as they can mysteriously die for no reason.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum!
I am not from the UK (always wanted to go there!) lol. 
But I've heard that a more reliable site to buy a betta on is aquabid.


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup, Essex here..


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

pitcairnpete said:


> Yup, Essex here..


Where in Essex? I'm from Chigwell


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I lived in Preston (between Liverpool and Manchester) for half a year. Back in the states now but my significant other is in West Yorkshire. He doesn't seem to understand my love betta fish, though.


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Been to Preston a few times for the football


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh yeah? I went to UCLAN. Did you go to the Sir Tom Finney Stadium?


----------



## pitcairnpete (Mar 3, 2012)

I am in braintree, living...the...dream


----------

